# sr20det, ka24det



## landon42390 (Jul 14, 2006)

I was just wandering which would be the better way to go for my 240, should I get a 
KA24DET or should i go with the SR20DET? 

Does anyone know how much either one would cost to buy and get put in?


----------



## FatboyCG (Jun 1, 2006)

ka24 less cash spending good power. nuff said i can get you the kit with a warranty 780 without a intercooler kit or 900 with it. this is including shipping.


----------



## mrasiankix (Sep 27, 2004)

how much HP is the kit rated at?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

this has been asked so many times..........



i'm going with an SR. i don't believe in turboing a car that didn't come turbo'd from the factory. you'll probably run into more problems with a KA than an SR. just my two cents.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

OK, people STOP ASKING, just freaking search. My vote is a rebuilt SR. NOW SEARCH FOR THE REST!


----------

